
Translating the world's information with Google Translator Toolkit - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/translating-worlds-information-with.html
======
snprbob86
This is awesome! As I've mentioned before, the Google Translator team is just
as interested in collecting data as they are improving their algorithms.
Besides the obvious wins for Wikipedia, this helps out people translating
private documents. All of the data clearly gets soaked up into the vast sea of
parallel corpus and improves overall translations. Amazing!

------
MikeMacMan
Holy crap! This is really revolutionary. I love the idea of having a global TM
(it's like having open source translations), and private TMs. Absolutely
brilliant.

~~~
snprbob86
I hope (read: have no doubt) they will release an API of sorts to let people
integrate this with their own sites.

Just looking at Google's properties, it would be totally cool to have this
integrated with Blogger, projects hosted on Google Code, actual Google API
docs, etc. I'd also love to see a system like Google and Facebook use for
letting people edit localized strings in their UIs.

